# only one handgun. What would you get?



## wibowhunt (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm looking for a semi auto. I want a .40sw. I have only about $800 or less to spend. The gun will be used mainly for home protection, and the assoiciated practicing and thats about it. I'm new to hand guns but have shot different .40's and can handle them. What are the pros and cons of the different makes and models thanks.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

wibowhunt said:


> I'm new to hand guns but have shot different .40's and can handle them. What are the pros and cons of the different makes and models thanks.


If you have truly shot different .40 cal then you should narrow down your choices by specifying your preferred action: SAO, DAO, DA/SA, etc.

If you do not understand the differences between the different actions, please take an NRA approved Basic / Safety Handgun Course.


----------



## RugerFan2522 (Apr 16, 2008)

Surprisingly I wouldn't choose a Ruger....It would be a Colt M1911A1.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Me, too...
For $800.00, you could get one heck of a slightly-used M1911A1 or Government Model .45 ACP.


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

.40 S&W is my favorite caliber for handguns, I like them because you can get more punch that a 9mm and less size than a .45 ACP.

I own 4 .40's a SIG SAUER P226R, a Full Sized M&P40, a GLOCK23, and a Smith & Wesson SW99c.

Out of these the SIG P226R is my favorite, it has the least recoil and is DA/SA pistol, 12rnd mags and is fun to shoot. It is a little heavy and a little pricey (New ones at my local GS are $725, look for a used one, I bought mine as a police trade in), but its a great overall gun.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i know 2 people that are in the police/security and have a sigsauer .40
i don't really know if you can get one for under 700

i would look at the XD or the Glocks
go handle them to see how they feel
both are very reliable
the xd is VERY easy to take down to clean - the glock is a bit tricky until you get it down
the new xd-M has interchangeable back straps to fit your hand perfectly - ie customize it to fit your hand

PERSONALLY - i'd get a 45acp but since you want a .40 - then go for it
the 45acp ammo is cheaper and easier to find and is more versitile in ammo choices (muzzle energy)
happy hunting


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i forgot to add that the xd has two easily identifiable ways to see if there is a cartridge in the chamber
the glock doesn't

also i have had heard that for some: the glock hits a little high and the xd hits a little lower than where you are aiming - maybe others can add on this issue


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> i forgot to add that the xd has two easily identifiable ways to see if there is a cartridge in the chamber
> the glock doesn't


Actually, the current Glock generation does have a loaded chamber indicator. They redesigned their extractor with a bump that sticks out farther past the slide on the outside.



> Loaded Chamber Indicator
> To comply with the ever-tightening gun laws of some states, Glock has added a loaded chamber indicator to all models. The indicator is simply a re-shaped extractor that sticks out from the side of the slide when a round is in the chamber.


From this site: http://atlantisarms.com/basecamp/news_rumors.htm









Personally I always know the condition of my sidearm. It's rather important for me to know. As far as the OP and the original question----I've chosen Glock for all of my calibers other than the 45acp. For that I chose a SIG P220. To me, the 45acp also has less perceived recoil than the 40 cal. The lighter or smaller the pistol is in your choice of 40 S&W, the more pronounced is the recoil in my opinion and experience. G22 would be my choice.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

One pistol only? I would want it to be a 1911 in 45 ACP.


----------



## redrooster (Mar 24, 2007)

I only have one pistol...and believe it or not, that's really all I want to own. I like to keep things simple. I have a CZ P-01 and for my taste, it's the "perfect" handgun for me. Although, I do have a kadet kit for it...so it's almost like owning two pistols.

It's primary purpose is HD and Car duty, and after I get my CCW, the occasional carry piece. If I decide to carry daily, I'll most likely look at adding a Smith & Wesson J-Frame.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

For $800 You can get an EAA Witness .40cal , a 9mm and a .22lr barrel and slide assemblys,( for cheaper parctice sessions ),which are all interchangable on the one frame. Imagine, 3 guns and enough money left over to buy some ammo. The Witness pistols are very good guns, built on the same design as the CZ75, AR 24, Baby Eagle and a few others. They come in polymer, and all metal, and in 3 different sizes, and even more barrel lengths. Their competition guns are all the rage in European IPSC matches even out shooting 1911's.


----------



## ajs510 (Aug 10, 2007)

I was able to purchase my used Sig P229 in .40cal for significantly less than your $800 budget, you can come close to purchasing one NIB for that price. 

I absolutely love it, and highly recommend.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*.40 S&w*

I am a fan of the .40 S&W as well. I own 9 different variants of the caliber in semi-auto handguns. My CCW choice is a Beretta 96 as it fits me better than all the rest I have tried or owned. I continually shoot possible in qualification with it and have never had a malfunction. Carrying it concealed is not problem due to my size and the excellent leather available today. My next holster will be an IWB with a sweat shield due to the summer heat here the way it's going. I purchased a used 96 for $375.00 from a local shop but it is a DAO Centurion and that may not be your cup o' tea. Kinda a long trigger pull, but smooth! Just take a look at the ballistics numbers on the .40 and you will see that you have made an excellent choice. Enjoy and shoot what fits you, your hand, your stance and style. Every weapon is different and some fit where others just don't. The handgun that works well for one is an anethma for the next person.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

Glock 19, IWB holster, 2x mag carrier, belt, CCW class, CCW permit and maybe a case of ammo for $800. G23 if you really have to have a .40. 
*IMHO, G19/G23 are probably the best 1 handgun to have since they carry alot of rounds for their size, are relatively easy to conceal, rugged as hell.

Then just buy tons of ammo and save up for a Fighting Pistol class.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I am going to change my vote
I would pick a Glock 17 (17 rounds +1) or 19 (15 rounds +1)
I would probably pick the glock 17
the original - totally proved - totally reliable
cheapest centerfire pistol to shoot and practice
many different loads 
with the latest technology of bullets it can equal a 45 in terms of muzzle energy. 
Fits anybody's hands


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

hideit said:


> I am going to change my vote
> 
> Fits anybody's hands


Not mine sadly. I want a G19 soo badly, but my web folds up and in the line of fire of the slide. Maybe I am holding it wrong, but 2 different stores with 2 clerks each confirmed I was holding it right, just have too much skin I guess.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

For $800 or less, USPc 40. I wub mine.


----------



## JJ (Jun 13, 2008)

you dont plan to carry it?...

Glock 17 or M&P-9.

carry?...

Glock 19 or M&P-9.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

You can get a Sigma with 2 extra mags for less than 800 in 40 cal.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

> *only one handgun. What would you get? *




*A second job ...*

*WM*


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Glock, if you can reach the trigger while keeping the barrel in line with the bones in your forearm. XD if you can't. Then take the rest of the $800.00 and buy a nice rig to carry it in. A nice rig,(holster,belt,mag pouches) will make practice much more enjoyable. The more enjoyable it is, the more you will do. Along those lines, the 40 is going to cost about twice as much to shoot (practice) with than a 9mm. I have an XD 45 as my primary carry piece. I love that pistol, but it is costly to plink with. As was my 40S&W. I am in the process of picking up an XD 9 Tac for the bulk of my IDPA and other combat practice. Lets face it, I don't need a 45 to defend my home. At in home distances of a few feet, 16 or 18 9mm at your disposal should be all you need. If that wasn't enough, then the 12ga behind the bedroom door should have been called up instead. I'm not putting down your choice of caliber, just making conversation. I think the 40S&W is a fine defense round. With the cost of getting to the range, combined with the rising cost of ammo, I need all the breaks I can get. By all means get what you really want, and go shooting. Handguns are a great pastime, enjoy.


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

My Vote:mrgreen:










*Springfield XD(m) .40*


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

The german guns are typically considered higher quality, more durable, and better looking. They don't cost that much more


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

since springfield dont make 10mm, I would get the Glock 20


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Why waltz when you can ROCK and ROLL !!!!!!! 1911 in .45 ACP


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

wibowhunt said:


> I'm looking for a semi auto. I want a .40sw. I have only about $800 or less to spend. The gun will be used mainly for home protection, and the assoiciated practicing and thats about it. I'm new to hand guns but have shot different .40's and can handle them. What are the pros and cons of the different makes and models thanks.


I know it's not a .40, but, get an XD .45.....:smt1099


----------



## deadon (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: only one handgun, What would you get?*

I can shoot any handgun and caliber with no issue, I'm not stuck on one gun in particular, but if I was to have one and one only, it would be a Kimber 1911


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Poster said he wanted a .40 S&W and over half the recommendations are for .45 ACP pistols! I have a Glock G23, but any of the .40 S&W guns recommended would be well worth your while. Go to a big gun store and try each for fit and see how they carry on you . When you get into the class of guns discussed, they are all reliable and fine weapons, just find out which one feels right for you! That is how I ended up with my Glock, but G23 may not be right for you, try them all.

Truth is if I could only have one gun in the whole world , it would be a Mossberg 12 guage, but that wasn't what the post was about!


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

Those XD guns remind me of the chinese car clones. If anyone else was in the basement of the detroit auto show they will know what i am talking about. They try so hard to compete with polymer glock and HK but it ends up looking like a cheap design, and the price matches, along with its WORLDWIDE reputation. Its like the interior of a mercedes-benz vs the interior of a lincoln or dodge.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

JONSCH said:


> Those XD guns remind me of the chinese car clones.


Because each and every one of them is made in Karlovac, Croatia. Didn't find the two i shot to my liking (9mm and .40). One of the many polymers i tried before opting for the SP2022. Different strokes i guess. I still would recommend a CPO SiG to fit the OP's price range and have some extra for an ammo purchase to break it in.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I like the Glock 23. Reliable, light, easy to shoot accurately, resists the elements well and good ergonomics. The price is also perfect, not only for the guns themselves but also for the magazines.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

only one handgun?
What would you get?


This should be a poll !!!!!!!!!!! 
maybe one of the moderators could establish a long initial list to vote on.
my suggestion is that there should be at least 2 revolvers on the list for completeness.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Just get a Glock, XD, or M&P9 plus a case or so of ammo and a hamburger with the change left over. My preference is M&P.

If you can only afford or wish to afford 1 gun make it a work horse not a show horse type,

:smt1099


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

A poll would be valid if all of the handguns listed have been used by the voter. It would probably end up being a certain handgun that a person owns and/or favors as it appears to be the case already.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

229 Sig is a nice 40:smt023

I listed it mainly for the fact it is a SA/DA, will eat anything you put in it, and they are really accurate. Yeah, I have one, It's not one I carry often but of it was my only pistol I would trust my life to it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You can get a CZ-75 in .40.

It's an all metal, high capacity, DA/SA that gives you top-notch quality and superior accuracy, for about the same price as the polymer guns. Of course, Glocks, XD's, and M&P's are all great pistols. Don't pay any attention to the Glock guys bashing the XD. It's as good, if not better, has very unobtrusive extra safety features, plus the real bonus of having the same grip angle as the 1911.

My personal favorite gun, to shoot or carry, is a Commander-size 1911 clone (Springfield Loaded Champion), but I'm partial to .45 ACP.


----------

